# Screen goes blank with startx or X -config



## rafaelbfs (May 19, 2010)

I have enabled dbus and hald in rc.conf.
I have also created the config file with Xorg -configure.

But when I try to test it with:


```
X -config /etc/xorg.conf.new -retro
```
OR...

```
startx
```

The screen goes blank and pressing Ctrl+Alt+Fn or Ctrl+C or Ctrl+Alt+Backspace doesn't return to command line and I have to hit power button. I'm using a Toshiba Satellite A70-S249 notebook with an ATI-Radeon 9000 Series.


----------



## SirDice (May 19, 2010)

What version of Xorg (and more specifically xserver) do you have? 
Also what version of FreeBSD on what architecture?


----------



## stonecoldsed (May 19, 2010)

You could look at your Xorg log file. Lines that begin with (EE) indicate errors. 
Something like this should work: `more /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep '(EE)'`


----------



## SirDice (May 20, 2010)

@stonecoldsed

More is a pager, use cat. Or just grep.

```
cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep '(EE)'
grep '(EE)' /var/log/Xorg.0.log
```


----------



## rafaelbfs (May 20, 2010)

It is a i386 FreeBSD 8.0


```
Xorg -version
```
Shows:
X.org X Server 1.6.1

Is there a newer version? How can I update?

grep found no error line in the Xorg log. The only one it found was the legend line.
However grepping for (WW) showed:


```
(WW) AllowEmptyInput is on, ...
(WW) Disabling Mouse0
(WW) Disabling Keyboard0
```


----------



## wblock@ (May 20, 2010)

rafaelbfs said:
			
		

> It is a i386 FreeBSD 8.0
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Yes, xorg 7.5 with xorg-server 1.7.5,1 is available.  Update ports and install x11/xorg.



> grep found no error line in the Xorg log. The only one it found was the legend line.
> However grepping for (WW) showed:
> 
> 
> ...



I suspect those are normal for that version.  Besides, even if X doesn't have mouse and keyboard drivers, you should still be able to use ctrl-alt-f1.  (AllowEmptyInput is at default there, please don't change it.)

The Radeon 9000 is really old, but I've got an old Dell notebook here with one that works adequately.  I've also got a much newer Toshiba that hates FreeBSD a lot and only works with ACPI disabled.


----------



## rafaelbfs (May 22, 2010)

> ... you should still be able to use ctrl-alt-f1. (AllowEmptyInput is at default there, please don't change it.)


Did you read my first post?
Ctrl+Alt+Fn, where n from 1 to 12, doesn't work, only Power button works.



> Yes, xorg 7.5 with xorg-server 1.7.5,1 is available. Update ports and install x11/xorg.


Sory about the long delay:
I have portsnap extract'd the entire ports collection then I ran portmanager -U, it took about 10 hours to upgrade the whole ports colection.
When I run make install on xorg port it does show installing X.org-7.5
But the version of xorg-server is still 1.6.1. Howcome?


----------



## wblock@ (May 22, 2010)

rafaelbfs said:
			
		

> Did you read my first post?
> Ctrl+Alt+Fn, where n from 1 to 12, doesn't work, only Power button works.



Yes, I read your post, but think you missed something in mine:
"Besides, even if X doesn't have mouse and keyboard drivers, you should still be able to use ctrl-alt-f1."

In other words, even with the warnings, ctrl-alt-f1 should work, and that it doesn't means it's probably not a misconfiguration but a true lockup.



> I have portsnap extract'd the entire ports collection then I ran portmanager -U, it took about 10 hours to upgrade the whole ports colection.
> When I run make install on xorg port it does show installing X.org-7.5
> But the version of xorg-server is still 1.6.1. Howcome?



Forgot to do a 'portsnap fetch' first?


----------



## rafaelbfs (May 24, 2010)

> "Besides, even if X doesn't have mouse and keyboard drivers, you *should* still be able to use ctrl-alt-f1."


Sorry, I missed the "should".



> Forgot to do a 'portsnap fetch' first?


I didn't, I've fetched first.
Now xorg is 7.5 and xserver is 1.7.5. I have upgraded both through portupgrade.
I have also upgraded xorg-drivers , and radeonhd.

But After running Xorg -configure
X -config on the new .conf file still locks up the system.


----------



## wblock@ (May 24, 2010)

rafaelbfs said:
			
		

> Now xorg is 7.5 and xserver is 1.7.5. I have upgraded both through portupgrade.
> I have also upgraded xorg-drivers , and radeonhd.



Making progress.  Try radeon instead of radeonhd, it supports all the same hardware but seems a lot more solid.

For reference, here's the xorg.conf for that Dell with a Radeon 9000:http://laptop.bsdgroup.de/freebsd/index.html?action=show_config&config=xconfig&laptop=12937



> But After running Xorg -configure
> X -config on the new .conf file still locks up the system.



Is it still a hard lockup?  If you try `# Xorg -config xorg.conf.new -retro`do you get any graphic output?


----------



## zeiz (May 24, 2010)

Maybe just post your /etc/X11/xorg.conf here?


----------



## rafaelbfs (May 24, 2010)

> Is it still a hard lockup? If you try # Xorg -config xorg.conf.new -retro do you get any graphic output?



No output, same blankscreen with no possibility to escape.

Bad news the driver in the created xorg.conf is already set to "radeon"
The BoardName is "RS300M AGP [Radeon Mobility 9100IGP]"
I have just added AccelMethod line which was the only one missing, regarding the Card section.
The screen still goes blank.


----------



## wblock@ (May 24, 2010)

rafaelbfs said:
			
		

> No output, same blankscreen with no possibility to escape.
> 
> Bad news the driver in the created xorg.conf is already set to "radeon"
> The BoardName is "RS300M AGP [Radeon Mobility 9100IGP]"
> ...



http://www.mail-archive.com/dri-devel@lists.sourceforge.net/msg29327.html is old, but it's easy to add Option "DRI" "Off" to the Device section for testing.  (If that works, please report it to the freebsd-xorg mailing list.  That's also the place to ask for more help if it doesn't work, the developers are there.)

The only other thing that comes to mind is increasing the amount of video RAM if the BIOS allows it.  sshing in from another machine and tailing the Xorg.0.log file might let you see how far it gets when starting X.


----------



## rafaelbfs (May 25, 2010)

Thank you 

```
Xorg -config /root/xorg.conf.new -retro
```
Shows no more blank screens and the cursor moves.
Now it is time to install a Gnome or KDE.
I've had to return to "radeon" as "radeonhd" doesn't support my videocard.
I guess I won't be able to run any fancy compiz graphics with DRI disabled?


----------



## rafaelbfs (May 25, 2010)

By the way, how do I change thread title to add [SOLVED] prefix?


----------



## wblock@ (May 25, 2010)

> Shows no more blank screens and the cursor moves.



Excellent!



> I guess I won't be able to run any fancy compiz graphics with DRI disabled?



It might run, just not be fast enough to use--but I haven't tried it.

If DRI works on Linux, then it may be possible to get it working on FreeBSD also (freebsd-xorg mailing list).

Editing posts is only allowed after you have ten posts, I think.


----------

